# Is it worth it?



## Ratmosphere (Nov 12, 2016)

My friend and his family have been keeping a pet chinchilla for years. My friend told me the chinchilla is a male and is about 8 years old. He recently offered to give me it with the cage and everything. However, they don't usually take it out or hold it. I'm thinking the chinchilla has independence and may not like to be bothered. Should I take him? Or just let him live his last years the way he has his whole life?


----------



## LAME (Nov 12, 2016)

They live around 10-15 years..

This is unrelated, however my girlfriend had a squirrel for over 12 years she had saved before it could open its eyes and was able to tame it and all..

That being said, and with anything really... If it's not exposed to human contact at an early age, I don't think it's really a good idea... ?? But that's my input. I mean of course you could always just keep him and never touch him.. But I would forewarn any company that may come over NOT to try and touch him. Lol..


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 12, 2016)

@Ratmosphere It's up to you how much time you would want to devote to the pet, but according to Chinchilla sites they can all be tamed to some degree (can take months) it just depends on the Chinchilla's personality how much you can tame it (as some do not like to be held or stroked/petted). Here is a great guide on steps to taming one, including problem Chinchilla's.

Age wise seems to really vary, with Chinchilla hobby sites claiming 5 to 18 years is the typical life expectancy - but if properly cared for from the start they often live in their 20's and max out at about 30 years old (source here). So in that regard the one your friend is offering has up to another 10 years of life possibly left. So if that is something you could provide for the pet, then by all means adopt it.


----------



## Jessie (Mar 4, 2017)

I had one mine loved to be held. He even crawled up and down my back.


----------

